# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Looking for online psychologists/psychiatrist

## paulnelson

Hi! Since I cant get a schedule sa mga hospitals, do you guys have any recommendation na doctor? Preferably online kasi I cant go to the hospital since my family doesnt know about it and ayaw nilang maniwala so i want to get diagnosed & know what I really need an online psychiatrist California.

Also if below 1k yung fee, much better since Im a student pa and idk if i can maintain paying for my own if around 2k per session and every week😅 Thanks!

----------

